#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Eclipse

## chap

hello,
i have run eclipse simulator and i cannot find the RF and the amount of my reservoir reserve.
how to see RF and reserve from eclipse?anyone can help me please..


thanks..See More: Eclipse

----------


## bayan

Chap..after run your model go to output files then open file named .PRT in that file  you can get what you said.and if you want to plot them you should request that in your summary section.
Regards

----------


## 06pg22

It is included as OIL EFFICIENCY with keyword FOE in SUMMARY section

----------


## chap

thanks bayan..but i cant find RF.i only find OIP..sad..

----------


## chap

> It is included as OIL EFFICIENCY with keyword FOE in SUMMARY section



thanks moderator..mean that if my graph is straight line until end of my production which is 0.061..how was that?

----------


## 06pg22

> thanks moderator..mean that if my graph is straight line until end of my production which is 0.061..how was that?



Yes, RF = 6.1%

Is that Oil reservoir?

----------


## chap

> Yes, RF = 6.1%
> 
> Is that Oil reservoir?



OMG..yes it is oil reservoir.i'm currently doing my FDP. tomorrow i will present .i'm going to die..LOL..

----------


## 06pg22

Would you please share with me your FDP?
06pg22@gmail.com

----------


## Shakespear

> Would you please share with me your FDP?
> 06pg22@gmail.com



FDP as in Final Design Project ?

RF = 6.1 % is possible if only one well is producing a field  :Smile:  :Strawberry:

----------


## cwmhafiz

Could u upload your .off file. Let me have a look.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chap

> FDP as in Final Design Project ?
> 
> RF = 6.1 % is possible if only one well is producing a field



FDP= Field Development Plan/Project..
if only 1 well producing it may takes thousand years to produce. :Embarrassment:

----------


## chap

> FDP as in Final Design Project ?
> 
> RF = 6.1 % is possible if only one well is producing a field



FDP= Field Development Plan/Project..
if only 1 well producing it may takes thousand years to produce. :Embarrassment:

----------

